# Was sind das für Würmchen ???



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

hallo teichfreunde,

gerade habe ich an meinem teich eine neue entdeckung gemacht,

oder besser gesagt in meinem bachlauf - meinem filter im einlaufbereich und in meinem spaltsiebfilter - also überall wo das wasser strömt und keine fische hinkommen - und genau an diesen stellen haben sich unmengen von würmchen breitgemacht, im bachlauf an den überströmkanten zur nächsten stufe soviel daß sich die ganze stufe schwarz färbt - es müssen zig tausende sein.
sie kleben alle mit einem ende fest und wedeln mit ihrem körper in der strömung - wenn man sie abstreift scheinen alle irgendwie mit einer klebrigen masse in verbindung zu stehen.
als ich einen batzen davon meinen fischen reinwarf haben die sich fast geprügelt, so gut müssen die tierchen schmecken.

doch es würde mich schon interessieren was das für würmchen sind und was das endprodukt ist bzw. ob die tiere saisional vorhanden sind etc.

vielleicht kann ja jemand weiterhelfen und mich schlau machen ?

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Mai 2003)

Hi, habe heute auch dieselben bei mir im Bachlauf entdeckt!!! 

konnten das __ blutegel sein? habe heute einen aus meinem Teich gefischt als er vom Bachlauf reingespült wurde....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

hallo jungs und mädels,

wollte diesen beitrag nur noch mal nach vorne bringen - oder sollte es tatsächlich so sein daß keiner mit den tierchen was zu sagen weiß.

zumindest behauptet im moment mein nachbar daß dies zuckmückenlarven sind ???

und die dinger werden immer mehr - wenn ich nur wüßte wie ich die tierchen zu meinen fischen bringen kann - die sind so happy wenn ein paar in den teich geschwemmt werden.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

Ist Dein Bachlauf vielleicht so tief, daß Du ein paar Fischle vorübergehend zu einer Orgie in den Bachlauf bringen kannst? Ginge vielleicht schneller????


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

hallo susanne,

nein dies geht leider nicht da der bachlauf mit steinen gefüllt ist.

@ Alle

habe gerade im internett recherchiert und bin bei bei koi-hobby.de fündig geworden.
---- von der verhaltensweise -sprich an strömenden stellen - müßten es ZUCKMÜCKENLARVEN sein - sie sind ein indikator für wasserqualität 2-3 welche für einen gartenteich sehr gut zu nennen ist - ihr vorkommen ist nich bedenklich. sie ernähren sich von plankton und abgestorbenen pflanzenteilen und unterstützen die reinhaltung des teiches.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juni 2003)

* Egel*

Guten Morgen,

also ich hätte auf Blut- oder Fischegel getippt .... wo kommen die Larven-Dinger denn her ? Irgendjemand muss sie ja gelegt haben ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Juni 2003)

hallo tommy,

tja - das stand in dem tread nicht drinnen - aber denke die zuckmücken die daraus wohl mal schlüpfen falls ich es nicht schaffe sie auf die speisekarte meiner fische zu bekommen werden wohl auch die eier für ihren nachwuchs legen.

FISCHEGEL ...... junge gehts dir gut - das sind tausende - ich glaube ich würde den teich mit salzsäuere desinfizieren !!!!!!

jürgen 

*** noch ein - zwei solcher ideen und ich kündige dir die frreundschaft


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

*"Würmchen"*

Schaut verdammt nach __ Egel aus. Welche das sind, kann man vom Photo aus kaum bestimmen. Zuckmücklarven sinds jedebfalls nicht. Mein TIP: Teichegel. Hab ich auch,jedoch nicht in dieser Anzahl
Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo Jürgen!

ich habe die Viecher auch zu Tausenden in den Ablaufrohren am Filter, Bachlauf pp.
Das sind definitiv Zuckmückenlarven. Sie zeigen Dir, dass die biologische Filterung im Teich funktioniert und sie heften sich mit Vorliebe an die schnell strömenden Stellen.

Ab und zu mal "ernten" und Fische füttern.


Gruss   Jens M


----------

